# Solid Trout & Heavy Straps



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Mid-Bay Trout & Back Marsh Reds*

Capt. Nathan Beabout reported an outstanding series of trips on soft plastics and slow movers wade fishing taking solid Trout to 25" and plenty of numbers in some nice pre-frontal weather windows. Capt. Donnie, Braden, and Chris working bait with Cast & Blast guests hit slower Redfish action along with some stud Black Drum in slick-offs pre-front working flats and mud/grass potholes.

*Duck Report*

Just add wind and a touch of weather and we were certain our duck concentrations would respond and they did. Pre-front we were feeling thin on Redheads but that's looking much better post front with falling water levels and plenty of wind. Capt. James Cunningham reported solid decoy action the last couple of days with ice on the decoy strings this morning. We'll get to see if the birds freshened up a bit as the harshness of the weather eases up a bit. Things are certainly looking encouraging for awhile.

February Special

Join us during the entire month of February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!
*
*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

and a few more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Much warmer this morning!


----------

